# Laid-Off, no Bills, WHERE TO?



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello guys. I've been trolling these boards for a couple weeks now and I can't seem to find what I'm looking for. Here's the story:

I was recently laid off from a casino on the east coast and now get a heavy weekly unemployment check. I don't have any debt/bills to worry about or rent to cover. I recently graduated from college so my parents gladly let me move back home. I'M READY TO GET THE F OUT OF HERE.

Now I can live my dream of being a snow bum for a while. I'm looking for a place that has a good culture in and outside of boarding + summer fun, so I've chosen S. Lake Tahoe.

-I can go ANYWHERE...Is S. Lake Tahoe a good fit?

-Which mountain would be the most fun in Tahoe? I've been to a bunch of places on the east coast and Snow Bird and Steamboat.

-I'm bringing my girlfriend with me and she needs to be able to find some kind of work wherever we go. 

THANKS


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

So do you need to find work wherever you go?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

How's about finding a job and not having the others from your state pay for you?

Get a job at a resort and all is well. Live off unemployment when your perfectly capable of finding work, and your no different then a bum on a street corner imo....

Sorry to be so harsh, but I call it like I see it.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Easy answer would be west coast, but I have no clue what you're looking for. The woman is coming so I'm guessing an easy place to bang Australians and a couch to rent for $300 a month isn't at the top of your priority list. Are you looking for easy accommodation, good powder, cheap season passes, employment, numerous resorts in a general location?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> So do you need to find work wherever you go?


Kind of. I don't need to find work. My girlfriend needs to find some kind of work but she is smart, hot, and a college grad so she'll be able to find a job more easily than the average person. Waitress, clerk, whatever. She is down for whatever. She's cool with anything right now.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> How's about finding a job and not having the others from your state pay for you?
> 
> Get a job at a resort and all is well. Live off unemployment when your perfectly capable of finding work, and your no different then a bum on a street corner imo....
> 
> Sorry to be so harsh, but I call it like I see it.


I've paid my entire life into EI. I've never been able to benefit from it, now I've got a steady career with incredible job security, I still pay into it, and I still get nothing back. Looking back now, if I could have spent the winter as a snow bum or a summer travelling while on Employment Insurance, I'd do it in a fucking heart beat. Live your dream dude.

EI = Government Sponsored Snowboarding


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Dano said:


> I've paid my entire life into EI. I've never been able to benefit from it, now I've got a steady career with incredible job security, I still pay into it, and I still get nothing back. Looking back now, if I could have spent the winter as a snow bum or a summer travelling while on Employment Insurance, I'd do it in a fucking heart beat. Live your dream dude.
> 
> EI = Government Sponsored Snowboarding


Thanks Dano. I've thought alot about this... It is totally against my political beliefs to depend on the state BUT... it is what it is. There is money on the table, am I going to take it? YES. 

Plus, I'll be paying into Unemployment Insurance the rest of my life and I won't get a dime from the social security I pay. Better me than some hood rat drug addict- at least I'll get some life experience out of this.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You can almost certainly get 100+ days of riding in, while working at a resort!

You want the "experience" of being a snowbum? Then don't mooch off the system and actually do your part. Even if it's working for $8 as a lifty....

And you don't know whether your going to need unemployment sometime down the road. What if more and more people like you take advantage of unemployment and then it's gone someday? Your ok with taking what you can when you had the chance? 

It's whatever man... I have my personal beliefs and I would never take unemployment and purposely not look for a job just so I could be a snowbum. 

I love snowboarding more then a lot of people but what your doing is wrong.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Dano said:


> Easy answer would be west coast, but I have no clue what you're looking for. The woman is coming so I'm guessing an easy place to bang Australians and a couch to rent for $300 a month isn't at the top of your priority list. Are you looking for easy accommodation, good powder, cheap season passes, employment, numerous resorts in a general location?


Exactly. I want a place that is nuts on and off the mountains and place my girl can find some kind of work. We are splitting rent, she has money saved but that will only last so long. Numerous resorts is not my top priority but good powder and a season pass at an epic mountain is. Thanks dano,


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

Come on guys, this should be easy to talk about.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Tahoe, Whistler, Colorado, SLC. Those would be my choices, in order. If you're just kicking it, then Canada is no problem, but if you want to work, a Visa is difficult and takes time. So in that case, Tahoe is the clear winner in my book. Something like 17 mountains to choose from.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

catamount_wcu said:


> My girlfriend needs to find some kind of work but she is smart, hot, and a college grad so she'll be able to find a job more easily than the average person....She is down for whatever. She's cool with anything right now.


It doesn't matter what ski town you choose. 

This story ends with "your" girl shaking up with an employed mountain dude (instructor or patrol) and your unemployed, freeloading off the hot, cool gal, ass getting kicked to the curb.

I know you think you and your girls relationship is "different". 

It's not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

Grizz said:


> It doesn't matter what ski town you choose.
> 
> This story ends with "your" girl shaking up with an employed mountain dude (instructor or patrol) and your unemployed, freeloading off the hot, cool gal, ass getting kicked to the curb.
> 
> ...


I think I cried a little I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

Grizz I get paid every week plus I have money saved up? Do you even know what unemployment insurance is?? It's nothing lame like 50 bucks a week...


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

So,..... to get back off the subject..... your employer, not you, pays your UI premiums.I was self employed for 25 years and never paid a dime of UI premiums, but then could never file for benefits either. Here is a quote from the fed site.
"The employer pays into a state fund (SUI) and a federal fund (FUTA)." 
And, here in My Colorado Ski town, almost nobody is able to find work at this time of year, no matter how hot she is. Although she can crash at my house ! And, the season passes this late in the year can be brutal$$.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

slc ... itss a real city with tons of jobs and the university also makes for cheap living ... tahoe is awesome but you are limited as to what you can do job wise ...


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Tahoe hands down. It is close to Reno where prositution is legal, if your gf is as hot as you say she is, she can make a six figure salary no prob... Post some pics of her and I will tell u what she's worth. She will have to pass an STD screening before she gets licensced, so get any bumps and/or blisters taken care of...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

catamount_wcu said:


> Kind of. I don't need to find work. My girlfriend needs to find some kind of work


Classy guy, classy guy.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

there is nothing wrong with using your unemployment check to get back on your feet somewhere else. My brother is doing it in LA. Making the GF work while your check comes in will lead to issues. Take it from me and some of the older guys here. She isn't different. She isn't special. Get a jobby job once you find something that fits, don't just take something for the hell of it. 

And if I was laid-off tomorrow, I'd head to SLC for the season. As others have said, it's dirt cheap living. Gas is less, food is less, my trip to SLC last year was a bargain compared to the same trips to Tahoe. You can buy a little home for $150,000. CHEAP!

That said, I'm renting a "flat" (more or less) in Carnelian Bay for $300 a month for my weekend crash pad, so deals are out there in CA. but in SLC you can get a career-type job and be 30 minutes from Snowbird or Brighton on the public transit bus, so you don't need a AWD/4WD like you have to have in Tahoe.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

This thread is worthless without pics of your girlfriend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> This thread is worthless without pics of your girlfriend.


QFT.

Post pics lol.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Please god come to Utah so I can slap the shit outta you and talk some sense into your girl.......making her work....goddamn I wanna punch you......


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

Man, you are living the life!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright, this thread is getting way out of hand.


FIRST:
Thank you to those that actually gave me some advice rather than just flame me. :thumbsup: aaannnd the girlfriend jokes/comments :thumbsup:

Second:
I'm no bum. I graduated college, got a job, got laid off a couple months later. What's the big deal? I have zero credit card debt, ZERO. Zero monthly payments (Best Buy, car payments, gas cards, CHILD SUPPORT, etc). How many people can say that? I worked my ass off in a casino only for them to let people go. Why not chase my dream?

Third:
I'm not "making the girl work," she wants/needs a steady income. What's wrong with that? We are splitting rent. No one is getting pimped.

Forth:
*Work*. I'm not going to be laying around, sleeeping in all the time... That's why I'm going out there....TO SNOWBOARD. Besides, I can get some part time work doing lessons for 50+ bucks an hour.

The main reason I said finding work is not a super big concern FOR ME is because I have a couple months of unemployment coming in- long enough to put myself in the know. You hang around long enough, put yourself out there, meet enough people and impress you will find a job anywhere.



_I hope you haters have fun working your 9 to 5 driving a dodge stratus. I'll be thinking of you._


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

o.k.....you kind of came off a bit...."I am preparing to eat your tax dollars while living off my girlfriend"....that kinda grinds the nerves a bit....so upon your most recent clarification......comment rescinded....one question though.....what exactly does a degree do for you in the Casino industry????


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

I drive a 4x4 tacamo actually  plus a Bum is a Bum whether you got a college degree or not, and why does everyone seem to glorify being a snowboard bum on a mountain :/ Majority of time if you dont get a good job your working 40+hrs a week staying at a shitty ass apartment with roommates who may or may not be a bigger bum than yourself. My suggestion is move close to a mountain 1-2hrs away and get a good job then on the weekends you can spend your whole sat/sun on the mountain. It'll be cheaper for living, you make more money and your weekends will be filled with total happiness. Denver is a good city to find a job in that will pay well. Lots of big cities close to mountains man. There are good paying jobs at the mountain, but your gonna have a thousand other people who are gonna be fighting over it. Who drives a dodge stratus anyway


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Snowolf, thanks for the support. Reno _is _just a short drive and would be an opportunity.:thumbsup: I'm curious, though, as to why you suggested the Reno casinos over the Tahoe casinos? I've never been there so I don't truly know what it's like. Thanks again.


KrazyHok, you seem like a real social genius. You've completely missed the point of this thread. No one is talking about a career. Thanks

And since you've completely missed the boat, I'll throw you a bone...
Will Farrel - I Drive A Dodge Stratus


CaptTenielle, Mr. Senior Member. Thank you for responding back. The college and casino comments were just thrown in to show I have some drive, accomplishments and goals in my life.

Also, did you even read the first post to this thread before you flamed?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

lol @ all the people giving you shit......I think they are jealous cause they only get to ride 10 times a season and work a crappy job.......Anyways only place I can suggest is CO just cause when I moved here I was collecting unemployment and snowboarding everyday. Denver is nice cheap location....about hour to go snowboardin tho. They are more mountain towns closer to resorts just higher rent and less jobs available.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

If you didnt understand what i was trying to say i'll Clarify things a bit more so you understand, You want to make more money so you dont live in a shithole for an apartment do you understand that? You will have to eventaully work those EI checks wont last forever and getting a better job means you can afford to buy better gear live in a decent apartment and not eat ramen noodles on a daily basis cuz your a broke ass bitch understand? Oh an i Never mentioned anything about a career so read what i wrote and not what you think i wrote.

Move to denver was my suggestion go back and read it, its also about the same distance as reno is from the slopes for what you intend to do.
If i were to move i'd move to denver. 

Dont get so defensive you posted in a forum your gonna get advice whether you like what it says or not so man up its just advice you dont need to take it if you dont want 2.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

catamount_wcu said:


> FIRST:
> Thank you to those that actually gave me some advice rather than just flame me. :thumbsup: aaannnd the girlfriend jokes/comments :thumbsup:


Not taking your hottie girlfriend to the sausage factory that is ski town life is damn good advice. 



> Second:
> I'm no bum. I graduated college, got a job, got laid off a couple months later. What's the big deal? I have zero credit card debt, ZERO. Zero monthly payments (Best Buy, car payments, gas cards, CHILD SUPPORT, etc). How many people can say that?


You can, that's one. I can, that's two. Anyone else?



> Forth:
> Besides, I can get some part time work doing lessons for 50+ bucks an hour.


You need medication if you are that delusional.




Your OP came across poorly. You've now filled in the blanks and sound like a normal guy looking for a lifetime experience in between careers. Good luck. 

I'd suggest SLC also. Tons of great riding and keeping your GF in a city with a more balanced male to female ratio works in your favor. Job opportunities for her and finding housing would also be easier in SLC than a small mountain town, this late in the season. Just make sure she doesn't wind up as a polygamist's fourth wife.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

catamount_wcu said:


> -I'm bringing my girlfriend with me and she needs to be able to find some kind of work wherever we go.
> 
> THANKS



She needs to find work but you don't?????? THAT is the part that flamed me......by the way....it's MRS. to you! Hence the irritation on the above comment.

I drive a Ford Explorer...and have debt .......but also a sweet ass wakeboard boat and am able to BUY my season pass all because I have a job and work my ass off for everything I own.....I am able to replace gear as it breaks, fix my exploder when it does too....and have a sweet ass shuttle wagon for pow poaching......I own a house..... take a week long vacation to Lake Powell every year (and get paid while I do it).....insurance for when I break myself, and I am damn proud to say I have never, ever used food stamps or UI.......because I feel that is there for people who really need it......YOU are fully capable of getting a job......and trying to validate not getting one.....for a person that has busted her ass working as many jobs as it takes, this is highly irritating......


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm not too sure how things work in the States, but here in Canada, everyone pays a % into EI. My last 4 years with the city I've paid over $1200 a year (deducted off my biweekly paycheck) to go towards a biweekly payment for people who can not find work, or are unable to work due to disability. However during my brief stint in the trades before joining the fire dept, I also witnessed literally hundreds of guys from out east, coming here to work for the mandatory 3 months before they could quit, and then go home and collect Unemployment until it runs out. They would then come back for another 3 months and 1 day. As well through my job, I've encountered many shit heads in 3 story walk up appartment buildings abusing the system. People who are full capable of working if it weren't for the "disease" of being addicted to sniffing industrial strength cleaning products. 

I do not believe 2 wrongs make a right all the time. But if I had the option to pay towards some high school drop out crackhead, a lazy douche living in his parents basement drinking away his EI check, or a college grad who has been laid off and would like to live as a bum for once after working hard enough to graduate high school with the grades required to enter post seconday, who has obtained a university degree, and had gone out and already entered the work force (and paid into EI as a tax payer)? I'd Choose the Educated Shred every time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> She needs to find work but you don't?????? THAT is the part that flamed me......by the way....it's MRS. to you! Hence the irritation on the above comment.
> 
> I drive a Ford Explorer...and have debt .......but also a sweet ass wakeboard boat and am able to BUY my season pass all because I have a job and work my ass off for everything I own.....I am able to replace gear as it breaks, fix my exploder when it does too....and have a sweet ass shuttle wagon for pow poaching......I own a house..... take a week long vacation to Lake Powell every year (and get paid while I do it).....insurance for when I break myself, and I am damn proud to say I have never, ever used food stamps or UI.......because I feel that is there for people who really need it......YOU are fully capable of getting a job......and trying to validate not getting one.....for a person that has busted her ass working as many jobs as it takes, this is highly irritating......



Woooooooo NICELY put Tanielle...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Has anyone mentiond that unemployment doesn't pay shit!! Good luck living on it. Looks like the OP is just looking for an excuse for laziness. Hike up the panties buddy and get a job. If you wife is working, then you better be pulling on your end too. I have a college degree, work full time, commit to my respobsibilties and still manage to get out 25+ times a year to board. Yes I love boarding and it will be a part of the lives of my wife and I, but we understand that boarding doesn't put food on the table bud.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm different than most people. I also have zero debt. I ride full time and don't work. My woman works full time because she wants to feel productive and doesnt want to ski full time. Her choice. Your woman can make her own choices also. I say never listen to the those who say you can't live your life they way you choose. Everybody told me I couldnt retire at 40 and move to Breck and ride full time. Bullshit! They still live in shitsville usa and I ride . Come to Colorado. Be happy.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Breckenridge said:


> I'm different than most people. I also have zero debt. I ride full time and don't work. My woman works full time because she wants to feel productive and doesnt want to ski full time. Her choice. Your woman can make her own choices also. I say never listen to the those who say you can't live your life they way you choose. Everybody told me I couldnt retire at 40 and move to Breck and ride full time. Bullshit! They still live in shitsville usa and I ride . Come to Colorado. Be happy.


Sounds like great advice...from a lazy POS. Who cares if we end up in a card board box at 65 because we "retired" at 40? Who cares if my wife works her ass off full time to support my lazy ass who spends his day drinking beer and snowboarding? It's her choice right. WRONG! She probably doesn't have a choice. You have already made that choice for her. I would dump your lazy ass to the curb if I was her. Coming to CO will make everything "happy". Since when did this state become a haven that will magically correct every snowboarder's life? 

Unless you made some serious dough...and I mean serious....between the ages of 15-35 I don't believe a damn word you just said.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

catamount_wcu said:


> Snowolf, thanks for the support. Reno _is _just a short drive and would be an opportunity.:thumbsup: I'm curious, though, as to why you suggested the Reno casinos over the Tahoe casinos? I've never been there so I don't truly know what it's like. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> KrazyHok, you seem like a real social genius. You've completely missed the point of this thread. No one is talking about a career. Thanks
> ...


1.You don't have a shot in hell at getting anything halfway decent in a Reno casino right now, MUCH less in a Tahoe casino.:laugh: These jobs were already nearly impossible to get before the recession, especially in the middle of winter. Trust me, as someone who lived and worked in the largest Tahoe casino for 2 years and just got back from a week there, there is NOTHING available. 

2.Seriously, listen to what these guys are saying about moving with your girl to a ski town: she won't be yours for long, or you'll be sharing, just sayin'. 

3.*Milk your Unemployment as long as you want!*:thumbsup:
Every day we pay into social security we'll never benefit from, a whole host of government assistance programs we don't benefit from, and all the other stupid crap our tax dollars are put to waste with. If illegals and welfare-lifers can benefit from the ridiculously corrupt and incompetent system, then why not you?:laugh: 

4.South Lake Tahoe is super fun and amazing and my vote if you decide to move, and they have been getting HAMMERED with snow. Cool, diverse crowds, 24/7 action at the casinos, and easy access to other cool areas(San Francisco, Reno, etc) are some of the pluses. BUT, very few jobs. 

Seriously though, do what you want, if moneys on the table, snatch it up :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> 3.*Milk your Unemployment as long as you want!*:thumbsup:
> Every day we pay into social security we'll never benefit from, a whole host of government assistance programs we don't benefit from, and all the other stupid crap our tax dollars are put to waste with. If illegals and welfare-lifers can benefit from the ridiculously corrupt and incompetent system, then why not you?:laugh:



Thought process like this is what has FUCKED us .....every time I do my taxes I want to track people like this down and poke their eyes out.....YOU are the reason I get fucked every year! Great idea....milk it then when you get hurt and end up in the ER my insurance premiums go up and I just paid for your care....You think it's a great idea to pop out kids you can't afford so you can get more money too??? Why don't you become one of those dicks that chooses to live off the rest of us...that will help a ton.....ya...I am getting pissed...tax season is almost here so I get to find out how much money I paid for those to MILK the system. Don't come to Utah.....we don't need any more leaches....


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Thought process like this is what has FUCKED us .....every time I do my taxes I want to track people like this down and poke their eyes out.....YOU are the reason I get fucked every year! Great idea....milk it then when you get hurt and end up in the ER my insurance premiums go up and I just paid for your care....You think it's a great idea to pop out kids you can't afford so you can get more money too??? Why don't you become one of those dicks that chooses to live off the rest of us...that will help a ton.....ya...I am getting pissed...tax season is almost here so I get to find out how much money I paid for those to MILK the system. Don't come to Utah.....we don't need any more leaches....


1.I won't come to Utah NOT because of leeches, but because of the massive meth and theft problem, religious fanaticism, ugly landscape(except for the mountains in winter), complete lack of nightlife, and embarrassingly ignorant population...Oh and Utah's general suckishness off the mountain:laugh::laugh::laugh:

2.The reason you "get fucked every year" on your taxes is because of your own situation. If you want to blame others and cry, then have fun with that. Sooner or later, you'll realize that its your own ignorance and stubborn "Its not my fault" attitude that keeps you where you are financially. People who make excuses are boring and pathetic, and live desperate, angry lives:thumbsdown:

3. I agree with your comment about welfare in general. But since, nobody cares about fixing it, eff it. OP should do what he wants. I don't agree with it, or think its "right" but I'm a realist, and I understand that this guy is going to do it anyway, as are hundreds of thousands others, so he might as well have some fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Thought process like this is what has FUCKED us .....every time I do my taxes I want to track people like this down and poke their eyes out.....YOU are the reason I get fucked every year! Great idea....milk it then when you get hurt and end up in the ER my insurance premiums go up and I just paid for your care....You think it's a great idea to pop out kids you can't afford so you can get more money too??? Why don't you become one of those dicks that chooses to live off the rest of us...that will help a ton.....ya...I am getting pissed...tax season is almost here so I get to find out how much money I paid for those to MILK the system. Don't come to Utah.....we don't need any more leaches....


i do believe this belongs in the "Vent it all out" thread :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> I get fucked every year! Great idea...


So ur saying that this is bad ^


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

This thread sure got interesting! If I got fired tomorrow I might consider doing a one month stint in a snow town, but I would get bored just having the one activity day in and day out.

The warning about moving to a ski town putting stress on your relationship is a valid one. There are way more guys on the mountain than gals. She'll get chatted up. You might want to have more going on than just riding in order to keep things at home more interesting between the two of you.

Join a band? Fix motorcycles? Write a novel/thesis? Paint/draw? Become a photographer?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

As for everyone who keeps saying that moving to a ski/snowboard town will put a damper on their relationship, listen up...:

No matter where you move it shouldn't matter whether or not there are guys or girls there. WTF is that about?! There are chicks and dudes no matter where you go. What matters is if your girl is faithful or not. Pretty much if shes a hoe or a good girl. And if the guy is a douchebag or a real man. I dont care where I move to and whose in that town Im not cheating on my BF and hes not cheating on me. No one is gonna 'chat me up' good enough to get me to cheat or even want to. Words are words and guys will say whatever they need to say if they think they are gonna score. I dont fall for that shit and if your a smart girl you should know not to either. Not to sound cliche or anything, but I read like 10x already people like "thats gonna put a damper on your relationship cause there are more guys in a ski town". NO! Whats gonna put a damper on your relationship is your actions!!!!

And in this particular case...if I was workin full time and my guy was a lazy sack of shit and I was his sugar mama....then yea...you may wanna be worried about your relationship lol


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> 1.I won't come to Utah NOT because of leeches, but because of the massive meth and theft problem, religious fanaticism, ugly landscape(except for the mountains in winter), complete lack of nightlife, and embarrassingly ignorant population...Oh and Utah's general suckishness off the mountain:laugh::laugh::laugh:


 You don't even get a response on this because it is so effing retarded......really????? Ever heard of Lake Powell, Arches, Zion National Park, Moab.....I know the whole world travels here just to see the "ugly landscape"....dumbass....(o.k. so I lied in my first sentence)



ComeBack_Kid said:


> 1.
> 2.The reason you "get fucked every year" on your taxes is because of your own situation. If you want to blame others and cry, then have fun with that. Sooner or later, you'll realize that its your own ignorance and stubborn "Its not my fault" attitude that keeps you where you are financially. People who make excuses are boring and pathetic, and live desperate, angry lives:thumbsdown:


I am actually in a great financial place....that is why I get fucked....I have only enough children I can actually care for and I work hard for my money....I guess I should stop being "ignorant" and quit paying my taxes.....see if I was milking it .....like you suggest, I could get a fatty return and not pay a dime into it....your right....I should totally blame myself for allowing dipshits to take my tax money......



ComeBack_Kid said:


> 3. I agree with your comment about welfare in general. But since, nobody cares about fixing it, eff it. OP should do what he wants. I don't agree with it, or think its "right" but I'm a realist, and I understand that this guy is going to do it anyway, as are hundreds of thousands others, so he might as well have some fun :thumbsup:



So realist.....when does your reality check hit?????




Mr. Polonia said:


> i do believe this belongs in the "Vent it all out" thread :laugh:


It actually does.....
I totally get bent outta shape about this every year......we should start a "fuck the taxman" thread...



Mr. Polonia said:


> So ur saying that this is bad ^


In this case.....yes!lol


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> You don't even get a response on this because it is so effing retarded......really????? Ever heard of Lake Powell, Arches, Zion National Park, Moab.....I know the whole world travels here just to see the "ugly landscape"....dumbass....(o.k. so I lied in my first sentence)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.I stand by what I and many others have said: Besides the mountains, UTAH SUCKS! Zion and Moab are fun for a day, but the point is besides the great riding, Utah has nothing to offer that can't be found in better places.:laugh: And Lake Powell? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Don't bring up Powell when Lake TAHOE is mentioned. Utah is garbage:thumbsdown:

2."The whole world" doesnt come to see UTAH you delusional idiot, thats hilarious and ridiculous! LOLOLOL Nobody in other countries thinks to themselves "Man, I hope someday I could go to America to visit ugly desert land with intolerant, self-righteous people with outdated beliefs, a huge meth and theft problem, and angry people who refuse to believe that if it werent for the snow, their state would be the most worthless, boring, joke of a place there could be in the US. Ahhh, UTAH!"
LOL Just because you get a few people from different countries doesnt mean you are a "hotspot" for tourism. Read actual visitor statistics for the states. You'll see that without the ski/snowboard resorts, Utah would have a hell of a time drawing anyone besides hippies, druggies, people priced out of other states, and religious fanatics

3.You are angry in a few of the threads I've been on, and need to calm down. Sorry your husband is leaving you and your kids hate you so you troll this board 24/7. Calm down, try to realize that nobody in the world(not even on the internet) cares about your opinion and you arent making a point or a difference anywhere with your negativity other than giving us something to laugh at on our downtime. 

4.Again, (non-mountain) Utah sucks :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

MISS CaptTenielle, where do I begin? 

Your endless rants and flames are not appreciated, effective or progressive. Either you are just not reading all the posts, reading them at all, or just do not comprehend them. Like someone said, you probably belong in another section of this forum.

Your rebuttals suck, babe. Most of your "comeback questions" can be answered if you go back and read the posts carefully with intelligence. EXAMPLES:

1. Comeback_kid is a realist because he understands I am going through with this plan no matter what anyone says here, it is just a matter of where. (Note the thread title)

2. You are not paying for my unemployment, the corporation is.


Breckenridge said:


> "The employer pays into a state fund (SUI) and a federal fund (FUTA)."



Additionally, it can be argued that "we" are in this economic state because of asses like you buying a boat when you damn well know you do not have the cash to buy one- so you _borrowed _money. Just sayin...


Now, I could go on about you living in Utah trolling a forum and NOT shredding Snow Bird/Brighton, or getting very angry at strangers on the internet, or arguing politics on a SNOWBOARDING forum, or how you have so much time to devote to this thread if you are _such a hard worker_. However, I'm really tired of this thread being about _you _and your beliefs rather than where the most epic snowboarding experience would be for a young couple taking on the adventure of a lifetime together. (NyInfamous'Girl) 

I think I've spent enough on you Capt. Please take your depressed, man-hating, self-righteous ASS somewhere else.

_______________________________________________________________________

*Dano*- Thanks for the encouragement to take on this challenge. You are cracking me up and keeping it positive!:thumbsup: The "educated shred" comment was killer.

*
NyInfamous'Girl*- Thank you very much! You make a very valid point about the girlfriend thing, but I'm not going to lie, the others also have a point. Taking my girlfriend a ski town is very... risky? I need to be sure of my decision. We (girlfriend and I) have been working on and planning this together, so WE are doing this.:thumbsup:

*Dr.GreenThumb*- :thumbsup: haters...

*Grizz*- Thanks for being realistic and keeping me in check, you are helping very much. "[You] are a straight shooter with upper management written all over [you]."

*Breckenridge*- You seem very content with life. That is very important to me... more important than having a boat, a house payment, and a fucking truck. I still don't understand how that works permanently at home with wife, but I am very interested. :thumbsup:

*Comeback_Kid*- Thank you for your opinion about the unemployment money situation. I've thought very hard about this for quite some time and have come up with the same conclusion. The money is there, are you going to take it?
+ You might be right about Utah sucking, Capt may be an example. I love Utah snow though... :thumbsup::thumbsup:
EDIT:: WOW, you just owned Capt L. O. L.


*Tarzanman*-


Tarzanman said:


> This thread sure got interesting!


Quote of the week. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> 1.I stand by what I and many others have said: Besides the mountains, UTAH SUCKS! Zion and Moab are fun for a day, but the point is besides the great riding, Utah has nothing to offer that can't be found in better places.And Lake Powell? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Don't bring up Powell when Lake TAHOE is mentioned. Utah is garbage:thumbsdown:
> 
> 2."The whole world" doesnt come to see UTAH you delusional idiot, thats hilarious and ridiculous! LOLOLOL Nobody in other countries thinks to themselves "Man, I hope someday I could go to America to visit ugly desert land with intolerant, self-righteous people with outdated beliefs, a huge meth and theft problem, and angry people who refuse to believe that if it werent for the snow, their state would be the most worthless, boring, joke of a place there could be in the US. Ahhh, UTAH!"
> LOL Just because you get a few people from different countries doesnt mean you are a "hotspot" for tourism. Read actual visitor statistics for the states. You'll see that without the ski/snowboard resorts, Utah would have a hell of a time drawing anyone besides hippies, druggies, people priced out of other states, and religious fanatics
> ...




Really....is that all you got.....? 

Funny thing is....I get paid while I "troll" this board.....do you??

Now moving on ............(hold on gotta wipe away my tears)..........o.k. here goes....

I know it's hard for you to appreciate a place when your meth head mother got ass raped by hippies in the desert and then decided to sell you to Warren Jeffs camp so she could clear up her drug balance.... but......don't hold it against us......we aren't all like that......some of us would have gladly taken you to the Great Salt Lake as an infant and experimented to see if indeed you could never sink with that much salt......


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

catamount_wcu said:


> MISS CaptTenielle, where do I begin?
> 
> Your endless rants and flames are not appreciated, effective or progressive. Either you are just not reading all the posts, reading them at all, or just do not comprehend them. Like someone said, you probably belong in another section of this forum.
> 
> ...


Wow he sure showed me how bad Utah sucks didn't he.....and FYI do you know what the federal unemployment compensation fund is??? You see you are right about the fact that the company does pay that.....and because these businesses are doing so well right now your absolutely right.....they should be paying for milking bastards to go snowboarding......that job you got let go from.....don't you think that they may have been able to keep your mooching ass if they could afford it....and because they can't afford it they now cut jobs......because they cut jobs they pay jerkoffs like you and cut more jobs........pretty soon they close up shop because they can no longer afford to stay in business......You do realize the first to go in layoff's are usually the non-productive fucks???? I think the term is "cutting the fat"......

There are some on here that appreciate my cynical ass and for those that don't....eh...:dunno:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I think I love you....
> 
> I have an Exploder and being from the Arizona, I have a true love of the southwest. I vacation down there too. Last year it was 2 weeks hiking in the Escalante Canyons and doing slot canyons in the upper Paria Valley. This spring my big trip is to hike Buckskin Gulch and Paria Canyon. I can`t hardly wait for spring....:thumbsup:


Fuck yes Wolfie....that's what I am talkin about.......I love you too!! Really if we do a Powell trip this summer you and your gal should join us!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Capt, really, what is your purpose here? You are missing the boat. 

How do you know I was the first to go? (I wasn't)

I've never debated against the political argument(?) about relying on the state. Actually I said it is against my beliefs, however, IT IS WHAT IT IS and there is nothing we can do about.

Now, do you have any on topic answers for me? If not, please leave.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry guys...this is just ridiculous.


----------

